

Fundamental limits to virtual reality - bdfh42
http://www.rudyrucker.com/blog/2008/03/03/fundamental-limits-to-virtual-reality/

======
mixmax
The premise behind the post is that virtual reality is an exact replication of
real reality. The author argues that this will be impossible to create, since
the computation required is equal to the computation required to actually make
the real reality.

I think that the basic premise is flawed: If you want real reality it's
already there. Virtual reality is recreating a subset of real reality,
accurate to nature or of your own devising, with less accuracy.

If you want real reality, just go outside.

------
rtf
I think the most interesting observation here is on the nature of simulation:
nobody can simulate the entire universe without having a spare universe to
play with. Something I came up with myself years ago.

The rest of the article is deadweight.

